# update wheels/tint -- check it out!



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

17" Drag DR1's (5-spoke Gunmetal w/ Polished Lip)
205/40/17 Wanli Rubbers
30% Tint










so, what do you guys think? please refrain from telling me that i need a drop, i'm getting the tein basic setup in the next few weeks. but other than that, all comments are more than welcome. hope i've made the nissan family proud


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DROP IT!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pretty sweet , TINT THE LIGHTS!!!!!


like that emblem.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Dude you need a freakin' drop!! Sorry had to. That car looks evil and I love it. Good Job I wonder what it would look like with stealth corners and black halo's maybe over kill on the darkness I say leave the lights alone maybe crystal clears but other than that your car is point.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

yeah, drop your car a little..but your ride looks good. we have the same nissan emblem setup but mine's gunmetal. and i need tint!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> *please refrain from telling me that i need a drop, i'm getting the tein basic setup in the next few weeks.*


c'mon you guys, i am already well aware that i need a drop. if you havent noticed, i'm fishing for compliments here, they would be much more appreciated. TIA


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Those clear corners stands out in a black car and nice choice of rims too.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

we are just messin' with ya seriously though from that pic it's so dark everywhere that the wheel gap isn't even that noticable as in other ride's it's just this black entity on wheels don't sweat it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

car looks good tom, but u didnt ask not to mention this, so i will


remove that antenna, and put a shortened one on....it would make a hella of a difference

i'm really likin it tho


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

your car looks good, nice rims


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful ride tom.

all u need is gen 2 stealth corners and stealth crystal heads and match nicely.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!!!I`ll give it a 10 once you drop it


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Nice car! Ya other than a drop, that car basically needs nothing. Maybe some Angel Eye Headlights, if you're going for the Beamer look, but really nothing else. 
Did you custom make your front lisence plate, or does somebody sell those? Let me know

My Car


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn TOM.... hot shit! i knew u had somthing in store for us. u've been quiet for the past week. the ride looks amazing. did u tint the front windshield at all? i think once u get the drop... itll look perfect its amazing what rims do to a car.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> *Did you custom make your front lisence plate, or does somebody sell those? Let me know
> *


a local performance/acessory store sells those for around $30. if you or anyone is interested in one, let me know and i'll look into it for you.

and to everyone who liked the car and dropped a nice reply, thank you  still surprised to see that a few of the people i expected to replied havent yet, we'll see..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

car is looking real good..

I like the stealth look ..
The wheels are real nice as well..


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Good Job man! I knew the day was coming but did know when. The ride looks better than ever! You just need the drop and you're set. sniff sniff....this all reminds me of my B14 Sentra days....sniff sniff But now I Got a B14 200sx SE-R....Nevertheless it looks real tight!!!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

im really likin the look... definatly like those rims!  keep it up!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*update: rear/side picture*

heres another one showing off my *nice* rear-end 










keep the replies comin..


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

The ride's looking real nice bro... great job! :thumbup:.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Tommy boy, looking good. I finally got some computer time this weekend! anyway I love your car, definatly a winner, nice grille too!!! I'm jelous, your pumping out mods like its your job. maybe you will soon find the rear wing you've been looking for. Good luck, and nice ride.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

loooks good, diggin it. heres what it'd look like with drop incase u hvaent photochopped it already.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\
That looks good.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

tom it looks like your car has some anal leakage in that rear end shot...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^^
thats what my cars gonna look like  cant wait for the tein basics 

thanks for all the compliments you guys, can i squeeze out any more?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *tom it looks like your car has some anal leakage in that rear end shot... *


thanks james. its what some of us normal people like to call weeds...you know, that annoying stuff that grows in cement cracks? yeah..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

oooooh Tom... i cant wait till u slam that mofo!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks great man. i like the contrast the grille and corners give your car. if it had some 5% itd be nasty


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

looks soo much better than before...
great rim choice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

when i parked the car tonight and saw how it looked in the garage, i just had to take a pic. i think it looks pretty good, what about you guys? the 200sx bumper/spoiler/tein basics should all be done in about 2-3 weeks. this is the last picture i'll post until then..enjoy!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

needs exhaust!!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

other than that, its hot shit tom, we need to have a nissan meetup soon or somethin


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Looking good...dont worry about everyone telling you to "drop it"
I get that too.
what all have you done to the engine?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i say get crystal heads, and corners, you woudl look good in black


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *Looking good...dont worry about everyone telling you to "drop it"
> I get that too.*


 LOL, I did drop mine with prokits and I sometimes get people telling me that I need a drop.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *LOL, I did drop mine with prokits and I sometimes get people telling me that I need a drop. *



me 2


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice car! Drop it and put some nice exhaust


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

exhaust? possibly, i may just put a chrome tip over the little dinky factory one. the sound i get from my intake is plenty for me, i'd just rather put that money somewhere else. i'm ordering the teins on wednesday so they should be in sometime next week. i'll keep you guys posted, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

nice choices on the parts, bro. You'll have a brand new machine when you get your parts installed. nice rims, and front end treatment - a nice mix of contrast and understatement. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *exhaust? possibly, i may just put a chrome tip over the little dinky factory one. the sound i get from my intake is plenty for me, i'd just rather put that money somewhere else. i'm ordering the teins on wednesday so they should be in sometime next week. i'll keep you guys posted, thanks for the replies. *



damn Tom... at the rate ur going, ur gonna OWN us all cant wait to see it dropped! and 4 get that tip... get an exhaust, the car will sound even better and give it a meaner look from the rear.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *damn Tom... at the rate ur going, ur gonna OWN us all cant wait to see it dropped! and 4 get that tip... get an exhaust, the car will sound even better and give it a meaner look from the rear. *


not to mention the HP/TQ gains, if u want an exhaust that looks almost like stock yet gets the job done, then get the stromung exhaust.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *not to mention the HP/TQ gains, if u want an exhaust that looks almost like stock yet gets the job done, then get the stromung exhaust. *



exactly why didnt i just think of that!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i dont want anything thats gonna be ridiculously loud -- for instance, when i'm driving through my neighborhood at 30 mph i want it to be quiet. stromung?


----------

